# How to enable tire sensor position re-learn?



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

I rotated my tires and now the sensors are reading in the wrong location of the vehicle. Googled how to enable re-learning mode on the gen 2 Cruze and found nothing. Anyone know how to have the car register the new location of the TPMS sensors?


----------



## KenH (Aug 27, 2017)

The only way to do this is to buy a relearn tool. This one works great.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yep - you need the relearn tool. 

Super easy once you have that.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Great! Thanks for the information everyone. I just ordered this one off Amazon and it arrives tomorrow.

KINGBOLEN EL-50448 Automotive Tire Pressure Monitor Sensor TPMS Reset Relearn Activation Tool for GM Series Vehicle 2006-2018
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075ZQCTL2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_k4x9AbPV7VQNE

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cristo111 (May 19, 2017)

You wasted you're money, all you, had to do is [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Withthe key on but the motor off, put the display on tire pressure andhold the button in until it asks you [/FONT]“Areyou sure you want to relearn”,select Yesandpush the button again, the horn will beep twice. Now in Learn Mode,go to each tire and changing the air pressure just enough that itsenses the change and beeps the horn.  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Youstart at the front left and go to front right, then rear right, thenrear left. Each turn signal will light at the tire to be adjusted.[/FONT]​


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

cristo111 said:


> You wasted you're money, all you, had to do is [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Withthe key on but the motor off, put the display on tire pressure andhold the button in until it asks you [/FONT]“Areyou sure you want to relearn”,select Yesandpush the button again, the horn will beep twice. Now in Learn Mode,go to each tire and changing the air pressure just enough that itsenses the change and beeps the horn.  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Youstart at the front left and go to front right, then rear right, thenrear left. Each turn signal will light at the tire to be adjusted.[/FONT]​


On my gen 2 the tire menue is not present with the ignition in accessory mode. Tire learn mode only comes on with the engine on. 

Saw this method in old older GM vehicles on YouTube, but rather use the tool for a quicker method. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The air pressure change method was disabled during the 2012 model year......relearn tool must be used.

Rob


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

cristo111 said:


> You wasted you're money, all you, had to do is [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Withthe key on but the motor off, put the display on tire pressure andhold the button in until it asks you [/FONT]“Areyou sure you want to relearn”,select Yesandpush the button again, the horn will beep twice. Now in Learn Mode,go to each tire and changing the air pressure just enough that itsenses the change and beeps the horn.  [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Youstart at the front left and go to front right, then rear right, thenrear left. Each turn signal will light at the tire to be adjusted.[/FONT]​


Prior to 2012.. sure. After, No. It can only be done with the tool. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## 14'ecocruze (Nov 18, 2016)

When I went to a small shop I swear they did it the tire pressure way described above...guess I will have to test when I rotate them in a couple days when I have off work and its not raining.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The air pressure change method has been used on Ford cars up till 2015 (and a couple 2016) as well as using a couple of different relearn tools.

Just for info purposes I thought I'd share.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I suspect the air pressure method was disabled because it caused problems. In a busy shop, a car could end up learning a wrong sensor. That's not going to make for a happy customer.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Robby said:


> The air pressure change method was disabled during the 2012 model year......relearn tool must be used.
> 
> Rob


That explains why I couldn't reset it that way when I was experimenting with a 2014 BCM.


----------



## Takeeon (Mar 30, 2015)

quailallstar said:


> I rotated my tires and now the sensors are reading in the wrong location of the vehicle. Googled how to enable re-learning mode on the gen 2 Cruze and found nothing. Anyone know how to have the car register the new location of the TPMS sensors?


Just go to a tire shop and ask them how much it costs to do it. Show a little leg and they'll likely do it for free


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Walmart supposedly does it for $2.50 a tire.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

Well I hope the old way works we dont have a smart phone cant afford such stuff we have to do this the old way and do not go to dealer for anything since they ripped our car apart on warranty work.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

Takeeon said:


> Just go to a tire shop and ask them how much it costs to do it. Show a little leg and they'll likely do it for free


LOL my legs would make em run screaming LOL Nice to know tire shops can do it tho'. Wish they had when they put tires on.


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

Went to my local dealership to get mine reset for free until I purchased the tool. Just more convenient for me to have the tool as I do most all of my own work on all of my cars.


----------

